# Sourcing Rice Hulls



## sama (13/7/10)

Im having trouble getting my hands on some rice hulls in the sydney to newcastle region.Craftbrewer do not post them.Can anyone help me in sourcing some?


----------



## ampy (13/7/10)

Grain and Grape should send them.
No affiliation.

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=7540


----------



## Peter Wadey (13/7/10)

ESB in Sydney also have them listed

http://www.esbeer.com.au/category19_1.htm


----------



## Tony (13/7/10)

It's speld with a G

:icon_cheers:


----------



## warra48 (13/7/10)

I bought some at Dave's Home Brew at North Sydney.


----------



## malbur (14/7/10)

Hi sama,

How much are you looking for, i have a few buckets full.

Mal


----------



## fraser_john (14/7/10)

sama said:


> Im having trouble getting my hands on some rice hulls in the sydney to newcastle region.Craftbrewer do not post them.Can anyone help me in sourcing some?



I have found that Craftbrewer DO actually post up to a couple of kilos. Just chuck them on your order and see what happens


----------



## Silo Ted (14/7/10)

I bought some a few weeks ago from The Brew Shop in Peakhurst.


----------



## sama (14/7/10)

i didnt think esb stocked them,thanx all,,ive sent you a pm malbur


----------



## Pumpy (14/7/10)

Just picked up three kilos from The Brewshop Peakhurst .

I luve them bung them in everything saves time stuffing around waiting for the wort I value my time


----------



## sama (14/7/10)

Is about 500grams of rice hulls the norm amount for a 20 litre brew? Yeah the drive to peakhurst from gosford is a bit far just for rice hulls.Tho i might get some grain/yeast/hops carted up to work (pymble) anyhow i think


----------



## Pumpy (14/7/10)

sama said:


> Is about 500grams of rice hulls the norm amount for a 20 litre brew? Yeah the drive to peakhurst from gosford is a bit far just for rice hulls.Tho i might get some grain/yeast/hops carted up to work (pymble) anyhow i think



Sama you can buy them over the net from Brewshop them 

I only use 250 gms in a 40 litre batch all grain mash (maybe more in a wheat beer)

the sparge is great


----------



## manticle (14/7/10)

Tony said:


> It's speld with a G
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Gice hulls?


----------



## shmick (14/7/10)

manticle said:


> Gice hulls?







But made of rice


----------



## praxis178 (14/7/10)

shmick said:


> View attachment 39410
> 
> 
> But made of rice



And just as light and fluffy, err messy as the real things! :lol: 

CB do indeed post them out too.

Edit: Clarification


----------



## brettprevans (19/7/10)

check with your pet stores that have stock feed for horses chickens etc. they should stock them. I went through a distributors list to their stockist. 
E
astern Distributors does supple some parts of NSW. link  . if gosford is near any of those places you could call those retail stockists and they should have rice hulls.


----------



## OzPaleAle (21/3/14)

Reviving an old thread here but just wondering if the pet store style supplies of rice hulls are ok to use or is there a "human consumption" grade I should be using?


----------



## TidalPete (21/3/14)

They are, after all, only the separated hulls of rice, so rice gulls are rice gulls are rice gulls, ad infinitum & whatever small particles get through to the kettle are going to get boiled to buggery anyway so no worries there. 
A quick squiz here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rice should set your mind at rest.


----------



## OzPaleAle (21/3/14)

Thanks Pete, just wanted to make sure there wasn't some sort of anti mould something or anti lice something when used as animal bedding.


----------



## HBHB (21/3/14)

Worst case scenario, the rice would have been fumigated with phosphine gas in the silo. Not an issue. Any residues (won't be any) vent off above about 50 odd degrees C anyway.

Not worth worrying about. I just give them a thorough wash in hot water in a kitchen strainer before mixing into the mash.


----------



## OzPaleAle (21/3/14)

Cool sounds good, been doing more and more wheat beers of late and going through them a bit.


----------



## TidalPete (21/3/14)

Having no pets I never thought of that.
Just to be absolutely certain I would ask the pet shop before buying. They seem to be used in (Human) pillows after all. h34r: So why not pet pillows too?

Edit --- As I do HBHB. Just saw your post.


----------

